# Samurai RDA with Comp Cap



## Tom (1/5/15)

Hi, 

Just been to a vape shop in Kuala Lumpur. Got myself some Malaysian juice I read about and browsed around the hardware as well.
Found this dripper... Samurai with Competition Cap. Airflow as usual from the sides with long slotted holes......AND airflow from the bottom! Here a comp cap makes more sense, for sure.

Anyone read about it elsewhere? Or even owns one? I am considering to get it....although I did not want to buy more hardware  

Price is just 80 Ringitt....which is 20 Euros.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SamuraiTheVapor (1/5/15)

I think this is calling my name

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tom (1/5/15)

SamuraiTheVapor said:


> I think this is calling my name


Lol...it sure does


----------



## Silver (2/5/15)

@Tom, thanks for sharing your travels and experiences
Is that just for major cloud blowing?


----------



## Tom (3/5/15)

Silver said:


> @Tom, thanks for sharing your travels and experiences
> Is that just for major cloud blowing?


Apparently so. I might give it a try.... as i enjoy big clouds


----------

